# Fertility Show on Sunday



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi ladies

Just wanted to let you know that Sarah and I are speaking at the Fertility Show on Sunday (12.30pm) for single and lesbian mums starting a family, in case any of you is interested in coming along. Here's the link:
http://www.fertilityshow.co.uk/seminars.html#single

Natalie

/links


----------

